# Help Authenticating



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I am hoping to get some help identifying this as either authentic or, not. It was gifted to me along with another that turned out to be a fake. If anyone could help with this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I don't see a triple cap... I'll defer to the CC heavyweights here.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't help beyond doing a google search, but while we're at it...

Can we get a close up of the Cohiba and what gave it away as a fake? For the sake of educating us all?


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't want to say anything in your other thread considering I don't know too much about CCs yet and simply don't have the experience to make a call on things like this... but on the cohiba band, the dots weren't quite right from my reading, there should only be 3 rows at the top not 3.5,

I've had some fakes too though, one of which wasn't half bad. 

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

And the lettering on the Cohiba basically looks like it ran off.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If they're from the same source, and the other is a Fauxhiba, it's a pretty safe bet they are both counterfeits. Can't tell much from the Robaina band, but the cigar itself does not look up to snuff for that marca.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> If they're from the same source, and the other is a Fauxhiba, it's a pretty safe bet they are both counterfeits. Can't tell much from the Rabaina band, but the cigar itself does not look up to snuff for that marca.


I know I need sleep when I read it "Foxiba"


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Stuff like this is what terrifies me about attempting to order CCs.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Stuff like this is what terrifies me about attempting to order CCs.


Buy the source! That's my new mantra.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I can't help beyond doing a google search, but while we're at it...
> 
> Can we get a close up of the Cohiba and what gave it away as a fake? For the sake of educating us all?































The print on the label was not crisp on the name. Also the rows of white squares are off along with having half squares. I'm not really one to search a smoke someone gifts me so I was none the wiser.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> Buy the source! That's my new mantra.


Agreed

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm nooooo expert, but since you asked....
Both the stick and band are pretty beat up and that makes authentication more difficult.
The band looks ok, but there are cases of schemers putting real bands on fake cigars.
Another question is,"why would someone fake a VR?"


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I'm nooooo expert, but since you asked....
> Both the stick and band are pretty beat up and that makes authentication more difficult.
> The band looks ok, but there are cases of schemers putting real bands on fake cigars.
> Another question is,"why would someone fake a VR?"


I agree on the wrapper looking a little rough but, I don't exactly know what to expect from that particular stick. 
I do appreciate all of the input.

Something I noticed about the Cohiba while searching online also is that below the "Cohiba" in the yellow part of the band it should read "La Habana, Cuba" not "Habana, Cuba". I might be wrong though seeing as my cumulative knowledge on this came from Google


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> I agree on the wrapper looking a little rough but, I don't exactly know what to expect from that particular stick.
> I do appreciate all of the input.
> 
> Something I noticed about the Cohiba while searching online also is that below the "Cohiba" in the yellow part of the band it should read "La Habana, Cuba" not "Habana, Cuba". I might be wrong though seeing as my cumulative knowledge on this came from Google


Check out this page for info on their Marcas. http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=vegas_robaina


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hudabear said:


> Check out this page for info on their Marcas. http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brand.aspx?brand=vegas_robaina


Great link. The one I have looks like the 1999-Siglo XXI Millennium Humidor in the Don Alejandro size. The band coloration looks very similar. The wrapper on the link didn't look like it had as many veins though. I guess it's possible that it could be a band swap like @Rondo said some will do.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> I might be wrong though seeing as my cumulative knowledge on this came from Google


That's awesome bro. .I respect a guy that knows what he doesn't know.

Google is a great tool but when guys regurgitate what they read on Google and claim it as their own thought annoys me. Kinda makes them look like the tool.

If I haven't personally experienced it,saw it happen, or was told by a reputable source,I won't comment. I love cc's but could write the extent of my knowledge about them on a matchbook cover.

I appreciate the stand up answer. Thanks ,you've restored a bit of my faith.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you sir. My knowledge wouldn't fill the edge of a matchbook. I talking about the thin edge near the strike strip


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Stick around. You'll pick up some things around here. 

By the way I'm no "sir". .bud , bro, pal, d-bag..but definitely not sir. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Stick around. You'll pick up some things around here.
> 
> By the way I'm no "sir". .bud , bro, pal, d-bag..but definitely not sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No sir it is  When I get called sir my response is usually "Mister will do just fine" with my best stone face. Sometimes they laugh and, sometimes they just don't understand my humor.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The band on the Robaina appears correct. But that doesn't really tell you much about the cigar.

The reason why buying the source is so important, is that if you go to Cuba, and buy a box of say Montecristo #2s outside one of the factories, rolled by a [insert family member here] the bands and box will probably be correct. The cigar will be Cuban. But it will be a fake. It won't smoke like a Montecristo, and will probably have mixed filler.
Therefore, it is impossible to verify the authenticity of a cigar by the picture. Of course, some fakes are obvious, but many are correct in every visible way.

If you want an authentic Havana, only purchase from an authorized dealer.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Just a quick follow up, without breaking the forum rules. To determine if a vendor is authentic, just ask Habanos SA. They distribute all Cuban cigars.

A bit more detail, HSA has regional distributors. For example, if the dealer you want to use as a source is located in Switzerland, the official distributor is Intertabak AG. Look the official distributor up on the Internet, and shoot them an email. Ask if the shop you are wondering about is an authorized vendor. You will get your answer in 1-2 working days. It's that simple. 

Never deal with a vendor not authorized by HSA.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

@bpegler Thank you for that sound advice. As I stated earlier in the thread my knowledge is almost non existent in the matter but, currently expanding 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

poppajon75 said:


> I am hoping to get some help identifying this as either authentic or, not. It was gifted to me along with another that turned out to be a fake. If anyone could help with this it would be greatly appreciated.


Wow that is one beat up looking Seegar.
Let us know how it smokes.:wink2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow that is one beat up looking Seegar.
> Let us know how it smokes.:wink2:


If we only had a "Possibly a Habano" thread I'd post it there 

To be honest I'm kind of nervous about firing it up. I'll give it an adjustment period before I do because I'm not fully aware of its history.


----------

